# Felt F3, F4 experiences



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

*Felt F4 vs. Cervelo Team soloist*

Anyone have any comment on these? The F4 is within my reach..just...barely..Would it be better to get the F55 with better components than get an all carbon bike with lesser components for an extra 200 bucks? Pretty hilly here in Atlanta.

The Cervelo Soloist Team has Shimano R-550 wheelset
Felt F4 has Shimano WHR-561 Wheelset

Reality is probably that F55 is my $$max but would appre ciate any thoughts. Thanks.


----------



## 4bykn (Jan 28, 2001)

I've been on an F4 for about a year now, ~3000 miles. The ride is very nice. It climbs well, tracks great on descents. I consider it my "fast comfort" bike. I did a test ride, comparing it with a Giant TCR. The handling was a bit more stable, and the ride was much more forgiving. That one 15 minute ride sold me.


----------



## brentster (Jul 12, 2007)

I just bought an F3 a couple of hours ago and don't even have the pedals on yet. I'll let you know how the group ride goes on Wednesday.


----------



## richsto (May 4, 2007)

*I can comment a little on the Felts...*

I assume you mean the '07 F4 and not the '06 F4C. They have somewhat different geometry and apparently "improved" carbon on the F4. A little different component spec as well. I have the F4C and absolutely love it. Nice long ride bike but responsive as well - everything works well on this bike. 

My wife has the F65 (same frame as the F55) and I think it is slightly harsher - still a very nice bike though and very quick/light. She is trying to make the same decision between an F55 and F4 as she has experienced a warrantied crack in the carbon seat stay. If Felt allows her to upgrade she might go with the F4. Its a tough decision as the F4 has slightly steeper seat and head angles than the F55/65 and the LBS doesn't have one in her size to ride. Both come in her least favorite color - black. After scrutinizing both Felts I would probably go with the F4 based soley on my positive experience with the F4C. 

Good luck and let us know how your decision turns out.

Rich


----------



## 97G8tr (Jul 31, 2007)

Thanks for the input guys. Long story short I decided to go with a Bianchi Via Nirone Ultegra. I got a wholesale price from a shop in florida.

Thanks for the input - maybe in another year and some miles I'll opt for a full carbon bike.


----------



## lionheartdds (Mar 24, 2007)

Congrats on the new bike. Definitely go for the full carbon bike on the next ride you buy. I've got several bikes in my stable, among them an F2c and F3c (dura ace and SRAM Force drive trains respectively, ksyrium SL and ES wheels respectively). They are the smoothest riding bikes I've got, and even on 60+ mile rides, no numbness of my hands, arms and shoulders and butt. Now my Leader and custom titanum/carbon hybrid...definitely harsher on short and long rides. I'm never going to build up another bike that isn't full carbon unless it's for my indoor trainer (i've got a trek 1500 on my trainer). My current project is building up a 2006 trek madone sslx discovery channel bike (all new parts scavenged off ebay-still needing the bonty race lite xxx carbon wheelset however.
Ride safe but fast


----------

